# Hello Everyone From North Carolina



## WILKESBOROKENPO (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello My Name Is Curtis I Live In North Wilkesboro North Carolina Im On Here To Meet New Friends And To Find A Kenpo School Or Instructor In North Carolina Ive Been Boxing Since I Was 5 And Ive Studied Wing-chun Gung Fu,kickboxing And Savate I Hope Everyone Is Doing Well And I Look Forward To Learning And Growing With All Of You


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Curtis, welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome Curtis and happy posting


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute
Raleigh, NC


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Curtis from North Wilkesboro North Carolina and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 15, 2008)

and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## morph4me (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Curtis, welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Blu (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------

